# 1977 Mitchel 14



## Andy Hayward (Nov 17, 2015)

Have owned this sweet skiff for quite a few years.

Recently repowered from a 15 Johnson (21 MPH) to a 25 Evinrude (33 MPH) ...

I have been able to upload pic's into media, but not into a thread, suggestions?

Andy


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Andy Hayward said:


> Have owned this sweet skiff for quite a few years.
> 
> Recently repowered from a 15 Johnson (21 MPH) to a 25 Evinrude (33 MPH) ...
> 
> ...



http://www.microskiff.com/threads/how-to-add-photos.31605/


----------

